# american flyer action car track section



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I have an action car track section which operates a 716 coal dump car that has the dual pick in the truck. This section of track has two outside rails a two long pickup rails in between. It has two knurled contact nuts that are connected to the two inside pickup rails. It's part number is PA10069. Does anyone know how to wire this?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

You have a 710 Automatic Track section, made in 1946 and 1947. One knurled post is connected to the transformer Base Post. The other knurled post is connected to one side of the control button. The other terminal of the control button connects to the 15V post of the transformer.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> You have a 710 Automatic Track section, made in 1946 and 1947. One knurled post is connected to the transformer Base Post. The other knurled post is connected to one side of the control button. The other terminal of the control button connects to the 15V post of the transformer.


Thank you for your response. I was able to connect the track section properly. It works great! Thanks again.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Pleased to help.


----------



## breckheart (Mar 29, 2021)

As long as it's not one of the limited sets like the blue streamlined passenger set they're not too expensive. It should be easy to figure out which set he had and track is not too expensive. The one thing about AF trains is that the little mechanism for the forward reverse can go bad and may need replacing. But they're great snaptube vidmate trains.


----------

